# How should I get my stuff to Mexico?



## NoMoreSnow (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello. I am new to the forum. My boyfriend and I have decided to move somewhere in or around Merida. We have been studying studying the paperwork side of the move and I don't think any of that will be a big problem for us. We are lucky enough to live practicly walking distance to our local Mexican Consulate.

What is the best way to get the things I can not do without to Merida? The types of things I would like to take are; clothing, antiques ect. I am not trying to take anything large like furniture. How do people go about this? Ships, airplanes, trains, semis?


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Talk to a mover.

They do this day in, day out, and have worked out all the nuances that there are when dealing with Mexican authorities.

Save yourself headaches and hire a professional.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure that you 'can't live without' some of those things. Shipping and the necessary brokerage will be very expensive; more than a dollar a pound.
Consider bringing just what you can carry in or on top of your vehicle. If you will be making an occasional trip back and forth, you could store some and bring it separately.


----------



## NoMoreSnow (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. I submitted a form for a quote from a moving company. I am having a hard time getting a quote without giving up my email address. I live in Indianapolis and most likely will never be driving between the two cities. We plan on selling our car right before we go. The car isn't anything special and we feel it can be easily replaced by just about any car in Mexico. 
I chose the '1000 lbs move' option for the quote. If we are talking 1000 to 1500 dollars than I will be able to afford it. It was a big step for me to decide that almost all my wordly possessions would end up in my front lawn with price tags on them. Now that I am passed that I just need some peace of mine that I will be able to take more than just a few suitcases to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once upon a time, I took my family of five on a sailing voyage in a forty foot wooden schooner. There wasn't room for 'suitcases', just the true necessities of clothing and food, navigation materials and a few spare parts. The trip lasted over three years, from Maine to the South Pacific, and we enjoyed such a sense of freedom.
After retirement, my wife and I enjoyed living full time in a motor home, traveling the USA, Canada and exploring Mexico. Hence my 'rvgringo' screen name. That was also a time of freedom.
Now, we have a rather large home, full again of the usual 'stuff' gathered over our ten years in Mexico. Frankly, we would love to sell it all and get another motor home; regaining our freedom.
So, yard sales are good! 'Stuff' is an anchor. Freedom feels great and I miss it.


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

I am still a few years away from moving to Mexico full time but when the time comes I may buy an inexpensive used cargo van that is mechanically sound enough to make the trip and load it with everything that I can't do without. I would make the trip down to drop off my stuff then drive back to the border, sell the van to a an auto wrecker in the US for parts and fly back. I have seen plenty of vans that would be suitable for around $1000 on Craigslist.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

I would not contact the usual movers that advertise NOB. There are specialists for moves to Mexico. I thought I saw an ad on this forum once?? If not maybe ask for names from some of the forum members. It would have to be in a PM as advertising is not allowed. The companies that have done this many times are familiar with the red tape. RVGringo mentioned $1 a lb. I think it could be a lot more.

Moisheh


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

nomoresnow: At the top of this forum there is a sticky that RV ****** put up about Rolly's INM FORM INFORMATION. Poke around that page and you will find what you are seeking.

Moisheh


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 23, 2009)

NMS, when we moved to Mexico 4 and 1/2 years ago, we moved two 200 cubic foot crates and it cost us $6200. We moved this stuff to Puerto Vallarta, so it may be a different price to Merida. Just a few words of advice - as attached as you are to your antiques, consider how they will fare in the heat and humidity of Merida, which is similar to our climate here. This is the tropics - your collector books and fine antiques may end up as meals for termites. Photographs are especially vulnerable - unless they are all sealed behind plastic in albums, they will not do well. We brought boxes of unsorted old photos - they turned into sodden lumps. Either get them into albums or scan them into your computer. We had yard sales, gave truckloads to the Salvation Army, rented a huge dumpster and finally had an estate broker come and take the rest for a ridiculous low price. I know how hard it is to part with things that mean alot to you - I still pine for some things, and wish I had made better decisions. But you have the right attitude and you are planning ahead...unless your mind is irrevocably made up, you might want to consider the Puerto Vallarta area (we live 10 miles north, in Bucerias). It is very gay-friendly and has a supportive expat community.


----------



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

FM-3 holders are allowed to take personal belongings within 6 mos. Have you thought about buying a trailer to tow behind your vehicle?/


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 23, 2009)

We've known people who have brought trailers down with them. Problem is, you cannot legally sell them here, because they are attached to your vehicle permit/FM3. Unless you want to keep it for a (very cramped) spare bedroom or turn it into a rabbit hutch, you'll have to haul it back to the US to legally sell it.


----------



## robop (Aug 11, 2010)

If it's an inexpensive trailer then your not out too much or.....

You can tell the person you sell it to to paint it and make it look newly made and he can go and register it as a newly made trailer.

Just thoughts, Cheers


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Robop,
You are missing the point entirely. If you tow a trailer into Mexico, it must accompany the towing vehicle when it leaves Mexico; they are a 'unit'.
You can't sell either part of that pair in Mexico.
What you suggest is illegal and you are cautioned not to suggest illegal activities on this forum.


----------



## rbp (May 7, 2010)

WE are in Ajijic right now looking at what is required to move down here. We talked to an international mover in Ajijic he he highly recommends looking at all your stuff and making sure you absolutely need it. He says do not bring major appliances. He says most companies don't charge by pound but by volume. We got a quote of an 8 ft by 8 ft container from Laredo Texas to Ajijic, all paper work and brokerage and trucking fees. It was $1700-1800.00 USD. WE have a 5 x 8 enclosed trailer and mywife and I will downsize and bring all of our possessions in one or two trips. You can bring in personal goods per person, hence two trips if necessary.
Hope this helps


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If I put yours questions together about "flying dogs", moving to Merida, and moving belongings what I get is that you are selling most of your things but keeping personal items and some antiques(by the way, earlier comment about tropics and antiques is very true so you will need evaluate carefully), what I get is that makes most sense to drive your dogs and pull a trailer of belongings. Not sure how long to the border from Indianapolis(we do 2 or 3 days from Raleigh NC and similar for friends from Kansas City) but would plan on 3 days in Mexico.
The next two things are really as much questions for RV ****** as fact. In the past when people were moving here, they could apply for FM3 at consulate and take a list of household goods and get stamped for any tax before entering Mexico. With the new requirement that FM3's only in Mexico not sure how bringing stuff as you arrive will work. I do belive that you can still get something from the consulate.
As I said, my expectation is that will take you three days of driving in Mexico to get to Merida. If I were driving, I would do the gulf coast versus 57 and around Mexico city even if need an additional night with the animals. I would cross between Reynosa & Matamoros. We do a place south of Harlingen called Los Indios that is in between. 1st day would be easy to get to Tampico but if could do say Tuxpan or Poza Rica would be better. Then if possible to get to Villahermosa could do in 3 days. 
The other point is somewhere between a thought and a question. My understanding from talking to people at the border is that you can enter with a vehicle at the US border but leave at Guatemala or Belize. If true, you could cross into Belize at Chetumal which is reasonable drive from Merida, turn in combo car/trailer pass, sell the trailer in Belize and then cross back into Mexico only getting the pass for a car. I suspect that you could also sell your car in Belize and take the bus to Merida from Chetumal where you could then buy a Mexican car.
Lots of stuff but you do have a range of questions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wish that I had a good answer to Conklinwh's question, but I don't.
As recently as yesterday, a consulate offered to issue someone a 'temporary FM3' for the purpose of getting the menaje de casa. However, Aduana (customs) refused to accept such a thing. There is no such thing as a temporary FM3 with only 30-90 day expiry. It is obvious that the consulates remain somewhat confused by the new INM (immigration) rules in effect since May 1st.

As such, it appears that folks who wish to ship household goods must first move to Mexico, get an address and otherwise qualify for a 'no-inmigrante' visa, or better, before having their household goods shipped. Since the menaje de casa is available from consulates outside of Mexico, it seems that they, at least one person, must return to the consulate nearest their previous home and arrange for the menaje de casa and shipping.

I'm sure this may be resolved some day, but it could take years. On the other hand, I can see reasons for making it difficult; Mexico makes furniture, cars, appliances, etc.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks RV ******, what you said about moving is what I feared, catch 22!
Not too bad for us as only 1 day to the border but tough if you are moving to Merida.
I guess one option would be to drive to the border with the dogs and trailer. Store the trailer on the US side and take the dogs and subset required in the car to Merida, get the FM3 and then go back for the trailer.
Was I right about being able to take the trailer to Belize to sell?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As long as you tow the trailer outside of Mexico, have Aduana remove the sticker on the way out, it doesn't matter if you leave Mexico to the north or the south. When returning, get a new 'importada temporal' sticker for the car, alone.
Mexico isn't concerned with your selling the trailer, giving it away or just abandoning it; as long as it is officially out of Mexico. The same applies to old dead cars with an 'importada temporal'; they have to go. A neighbor has one of those; parked it and it got impounded. It cost a lot to get it out of impound and towed home. Now, they are back to 'square one' and know they'll eventually have to either buy another engine or have it trucked to the USA. The crusher won't even touch it, as they know the legal consequences.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I thought that the case. In the past, some folks had been told that needed to have car enter/leave at the same point but that not my experience.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Regarding the Consulates still thinking they can issue FM3s:

Today I spoke with the head of INM in Guadalajara and here's his answer:

""No, The Mexican Consulates in the USA, CANNOT issue either an FM3 or the new No Inmigrante Credencial They can only issue the stamped visa which informs the Agentes de Migracion (Inmigrants Agentes) upon arrival in Mexico to issue the FMM (180 day visitor permit) which must be changed to a No Inmigrante Credencial only at INM offices in Mexico."

Notice that the 'FM3' is no longer the proper term. It is 'No Inmigrante Credencial'.
There is no such thing as a 'temporary FM3'.
INM has no information concerning the 'Menaje de Casa,' which is a Customs document, and suggests that interested parties communicate directly with 'Aduana'.
Consulates may place a stamp in your passport, informing INM at the border that you qualify for an FMM 180 day permit, which may be converted to an FM3 inside Mexico, at INM offices, if the bearer meets the necessary qualifications. This application must begin online at the INM website, in Spanish, before visiting the INM offices with all of your documents in order.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

My experience has been that unlesss you have a lot of valuable stuff it is not worth bothering with the Menaje de casa. You are supposed to translate the whole thing into Spanish, wait in line at some Embassy to have them stamp it and then put up with the Aduaneros who don't like to process those papers. I just paid the duty. It is only 15% for the first $3000 ( more if you are over this amount). I had a list in English and they accpeted my values. I was reasonable in evaluating the items. No big deal and quick and easy. That $3000 is per person.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

IVA is now 16% and you are permitted up to $1000 in (garage sale) value for used personal possessions over six months old. From $1000 to $3000, you will pay duty. Over $3000 requires the services of a customs broker.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

The 15 % you pay at the border is not IVA. Never was even when it was over 20%. It is a special rate of duty for casual importations i.e. non commercial. It appears the discussion of menaje de casa may be moot as it appears that there tis no longer a menaje de casa for expats. The Aduana web site still shows it for students and returning nationals. According to what I found you get your $75 per person franquicia and the 15% rate applies if your total per person value is under $3000 . If using a mover there may still be some sort of exemption. I have never heard of a $1000 duty free and then you pay for the value between $1000 and $3000. But who knows??


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It appears that there is some 'flux' between old rules and new rules, but I'm not surprised that the menaje de casa may possibly vanish. The other figures I gave are from anecdotal reports from recent border crossers. I had always thought that the basic duty matched the IVA; yet could go to very high percentages for oriental goods that compete with Mexican goods.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

RV ******:

I used to think the same but I think it has more to do with Nafta. If you remember the duties pre NAFTA were huge. Many common items were restricted. Even Canada had high duty rates. In Canada we have the same quick one rate duty. They refer to it as a casual import. No need to consult bookso or computers. With certain limitations you can import at one low rate. Mexico has done the same so I assume it is due to post NAFTA negotiations. It started out higher and went down every year ( or maybe 2 years). And yes duty rates on Asian goods are about 50% or higher! One never wants to import over the $3000 limit. I did it once when the limit was $1000. I had to have an import form for each group of articles. Real invoices and a broker required. Takes forever! Not fun.


----------

